# White lipped tree frog



## Froggiestyle (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello, I'm getting a 105 litre tank made up to pet 2 or 3 white lipped tree frogs, the tank is in the making and won't be done for another 2 weeks.

Does anyone know anyone in Adelaide that have some of these frogs for sale???

Would prefer them to be at least 4cm in length And won't need them for a month as I need to build there enclosure which will take time


----------

